# [SOLVED] USB Keyboard and mouse will not work after boot

## treeman1111

As my title states, after I boot into Gentoo from a fresh install, I cannot use my keyboard or mouse at all. The mouse and keyboard are both wireless Logitech pieces that I bought less than a year ago - they work on all my other computers. I tried last night installing with grub1 -- this did not work. Today, I tried with grub2, and the same problem occurred. In the past, (three days ago) when I installed Gentoo, things worked fine, all three times I have installed Gentoo, I have used genkernel --menuconfig all. My PS2 keyboard works perfectly when the USB one does not work at all, however, I would like to be able to use my USB keyboard. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Best,

treemanLast edited by treeman1111 on Sat Mar 09, 2013 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

If it's a fresh install (no X yet) I assume it's a kernel problem.

USB keyboard/mouse is a very basic thing. You're probably missing UHCI EHCI XHCI in your kernel. 

Could you post your .config ?

----------

## treeman1111

If you could tell me how to do that  :Razz: 

EDIT: I just added those options to my kernel and it is compiling - I will tell you how that works.Last edited by treeman1111 on Sat Mar 09, 2013 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

Oh... sorry... I just saw you used genkernel. Never used it myself.

Anyway.... Look for USB Host Controller. Depending on hardware it's UHCI, EHCI or XHCI. It's safe to include all.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

treeman1111,

Please post the output of lspci and your own kernel .config file, even if it is a genkernel kernel.

If you use system rescue CD (a gentoo derivative) and your mouse/keyboard don't work there, you have bigger problems than I thought.

Knowing the sort of Logitec receiver you have would be useful too as some of them need a kernel driver.

lsusb will show that.

----------

## treeman1111

That worked -- many thanks.

----------

